# Дефрагментация

## tyrannosaurus

Люди, не подскажите какую-нить прогу для дефрагментации?

----------

## Nikita

 *tyrannosaurus wrote:*   

> Люди, не подскажите какую-нить прогу для дефрагментации?

 

иногда лучше жевать.

----------

## fank

Nikita,

 *Quote:*   

> иногда лучше жевать.

 

ты прав   :Laughing: 

tyrannosaurus,

вот неплохая тулза

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463204-highlight-shake.html

----------

## Jekpol

Если человеку нужно, значит нужно. На то он и форум, чтобы спрашивать, а издеваться над людьми наверное нужно не здесь. Сами то не такими были?

----------

## tyrannosaurus

Пасиба за хорошую ссылочку, а измываться все-таки не стоит...

----------

## Balancer

К глубокому сожалению, на Linux так никто и не смог сподвигнуться на написание дефрагментатора.

Единственный метод дефрагментации (а, что важнее, и консолидации свободного пространства) - копирование на другой жёсткий диск.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> К глубокому сожалению, на Linux так никто и не смог сподвигнуться на написание дефрагментатора.

 

да, тут уж кто на что горазд

но эту прогу я попробовал, она работает, хотя и довольно странно

была подобная штука под reiser4 кажется (или универсальная) в виде скрипта, но тот копировал в одно место, а потом обратно, вроде бы

имхо есть более радикальные методы повышения производительности файловой системы, хотя из той же оперы

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485091.html

или вот прямо здесь

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage#Make_A_Sparse_File_to_create_portage_in

P.S. если кто не понял - я отвечал Nikita с иронией, ему бы самому следовало пожевать в данном случае

----------

## Balancer

 *fank wrote:*   

> но эту прогу я попробовал, она работает, хотя и довольно странно

 

Да, я уже посмотрел на неё. Польза с неё может быть, но в реальном применении - ничтожная, увы :-/ Главным образом даже не из-за алгоритма, целиком полагающегося на файловую систему, сколько из-за того, что она не занимается консолидацией свободного пространства. 

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> имхо есть боле радикальные методы повышения производительности файловой системы, хотя из той же оперы
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485091.html
> ...

 

Посмотрим.

----------

## 4nykey

Я так думаю, зависит от файловой системы.

Случай из жизни: с недавних пор удаление файлов с xfs партиции стало занимать чуть-ли не несколько минут.

Воот... я и сделал /etc/cron.daily/xfs_defrag 

```
#!/bin/sh

exec /bin/nice /usr/bin/xfs_fsr -t 1800
```

Сейчас получше, айкэнфилит.

Было:

```
xfs_db -c frag /dev/hda10

actual 211068, ideal 2000, fragmentation factor 99.05%
```

После пары пробегов:

```
xfs_db -c frag /dev/hda10

actual 5344, ideal 2000, fragmentation factor 62.57%
```

Со-о-оу...

----------

## ba

 *4nykey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> exec /bin/nice /usr/bin/xfs_fsr -t 1800
> ```
> ...

 

а что есть xfs_fsr и откуда берется?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ba wrote:*   

> а что есть xfs_fsr и откуда берется?

 

Видимо отседа: sys-fs/xfsprogs

----------

## viy

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Видимо отседа: sys-fs/xfsprogs

 

В xfsprogs такой тулы нет.

----------

## viy

emerge -pv sys-fs/xfsdump

----------

## 4nykey

Ага, точно

```
qfile /usr/bin/xfs_fsr 

sys-fs/xfsdump (/usr/bin/xfs_fsr)
```

----------

## ManJak

 *tyrannosaurus wrote:*   

> Люди, не подскажите какую-нить прогу для дефрагментации?

 

Думаю, что не соит и читать, т.к. ответ ясен.   :Razz: 

В Linux нет необходимости в дефрагментации, т.к., чем активней работа с ФС, тем менее фрагментированна ФС.

Надеюсь, что ответил на вопрос!

ЗЫ

Для глобальной дефрагментации, самое надежное:

cp -r /где надо /маршрут к бэкап

rm -r /там-же

cp -r /бэкап /туда - куда надо

----------

## ManJak

Хотя, на самом деле, необходимости НИКОГДА не возникает!

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> т.к., чем активней работа с ФС, тем менее фрагментированна ФС.

 

не правда, все как раз наоборот...

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> ЗЫ
> 
> Для глобальной дефрагментации, самое надежное:
> 
> cp -r /где надо /маршрут к бэкап
> ...

 

mk*fs* тогда уж...

----------

## ManJak

Там все соптимизировано и при активной работе, система использует свободное место более оптимально   :Wink: =)

Насчет 2-го согласен   :Sad: =)

Поспешил, просто, никогда не думал вообще, такое делать, потому, писал схода, не особа напрягаясь   :Laughing: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> В Linux нет необходимости в дефрагментации, т.к., чем активней работа с ФС, тем менее фрагментированна ФС.

 

Script:Measuring fragmentation on Reiserfs (and other fs)

special for you  :Smile: 

предлагаю не делать голословных утверждений неочевидных "истин"

----------

## Balancer

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Хотя, на самом деле, необходимости НИКОГДА не возникает!

 

К сожалению, рекламные заявления очень редко совпадают с реальным состоянием дел  :Smile: 

----------

## tyrannosaurus

Всем большое спасибо, я теперь решаю проблему протсым перемещением с место на место, ну и в тему вник заодно. Кстати shake - великая вещь, хоть и сырая

----------

